# Happy Father's Day - Post A Pic Of Your Dad - Pipe Smoking or Not



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy Father's Day! Thought I'd start a thread where we could post pics of our dads this Father's Day. I thought it would be interesting to my Puff friends dads. Of course, if your dad smoked a pipe and you have a pic where he's smoking, that would be awesome, but it's not required. My dad was not a pipe smoker but here's pic to get things rolling.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

18 or so years old, circa 1938


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

This was probably 20 years or so ago when he was the Force Master Chief at Naval Sea Systems Command in D.C.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, yeah - I'm late, so what? Here's the one photo of my dad smoking what appears to be his Comoy's Bent Bulldog (maybe?):










Note the trusty Captain Black (maybe Borkum Riff?) in the shirt pocket. He had a good clench, he did. He passed in 2002, and I've now got the pipe. Sure wish I could have shared with him a bowl or two of Penzance, 1792 Flake, or Royal Yacht.


----------



## Brotherbadger (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll play along. My dad at my wedding 2 years ago. No pipe in his mouth at the time, just a beer.


----------

